# Samsung Magician software refuses firmware update without data collection



## P4-630 (May 17, 2016)

*The latest versions of Magician, the software that Samsung supplies at its SSDs, require consent to the collection of personal information to perform a firmware update.* *After the terms of the user during the installation process will have the choice whether or not to agree to the "privacy policy". The accompanying text states that you may choose to reject the collection and use of your personal data, but you can not run a firmware update.*

Samsung Magician contains these conditions recently: according to reports from users on Twitter and Reddit since they are version 4.9 of the tool. The release notes that do not mention. The conditions, which counts nearly 600 words, is among other things that your IP address and device IDs of connected devices can be collected. Removes both user identified as the device. The data are stored outside Europe, such as in Samsung's home country South Korea.

For older SSDs offers Samsung firmware updates are also sold as .ISO file, but the 750 Evo, Evo 850, 850 Pro and 950 Pro are not there between. The Magician software for which current drives so the only way to update the firmware, which can not without your consent to data collection. In addition, the package is used for the so-called Rapid-mode and there is a benchmark in function.

Samsung has not yet responded to this question.

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/47976/samsung-magician-software-weigert-firmware-update-zonder-datacollectie&edit-text=&act=url

https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/4i9lq0/apparently_samsungs_ssd_app_magician_496_wont/


----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2016)

Seems to be a common theme, among software now.
I have had other software that wouldn't install because I refused to accept their terms which included data collection.


----------



## RejZoR (May 18, 2016)

Do they state WHAT exactly the collect? IP address is the basis of internet communication. It has to be known and anyone can capture it. They most likely collect info like serial number of the drive and thus capacity/model, maybe how partitions are arranged and named etc. I don't see any reason why they'd gather info outside of this.


----------



## Jetster (May 18, 2016)

Love the reddit comments

"Your toilet won't be fixed since you did not agree to installation of a camera in your bathroom"

I have it running on three PCs None have asked to update so Ill just leave it

Just use it for firmware upgrades then uninstall it. It does nothing you can't do manually


----------



## ste2425 (May 18, 2016)

Their just being entrepreneurial. Got to expand and sell other services in these difficult times.


----------



## R-T-B (May 18, 2016)

To be completely honest, it would not surprise me at all if it's to cripple the OPAL/SED function for law enforcement.  950 Pro has taken a long time to implement it and now this...  it adds up.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 18, 2016)

One must wonder what extra code has been included in the latest firmware
who asked for a firmware back door ?


----------



## R-T-B (May 18, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> One must wonder what extra code has been included in the latest firmware
> who asked for a firmware back door ?



They don't even need extra code if they are collecting data.  All they need to do is store the MEK (media encryption key) before you encrypt it, backdoor in a database.  Law enforcement calls as needed.


----------

